# Classical Wedding Music



## Steve M (Sep 28, 2010)

Trying to figure out what the top 10 or 15 Orchestra or String Ensemble Pieces are that are used in weddings, specifically as processionals and to a lesser degree recessionals. I have a few thoughts, but would love to get some outside ideas on this.


----------

